# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Oulun seudun joukkoliikenteen sääntely ja organisointi

## Jouni Seilonen

Oulun kaupungin teknisen lautakunnan 27.4. kokouksen esityslistan mukaan lautakunta merkitsee tiedoksi _Oulun seudun joukkoliikenteen sääntelyä ja organisointia koskevan taustaselvityksen_. Tämä linkki avaa sivun, jolla on linkki itse selvitykseen.

Selvitystä varten haastatellut pitivät pääsääntöisesti käyttöoikeussopimuksia parhaana  liikenteen järjestämistapana. Viranomaisorganisaatioista eniten kannatusta sai erillinen seutuorganisaatio, jollainen on Helsingin seudulla. Toiseksi vaihtoehdoksi sijoittui vastuukuntamalli, jollainen kerrotaan valitun Lahden, Tampereen ja Turun seuduilla. ELY ei saanut kannatusta, koska sen katsotaan sijoittuvan kuntien vaikutuspiirin ulkopuolelle.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Taloforumin puolelta bongattua asiaa: Oulun seudun joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä sekä Oulun seudun palvelutaso- ja linjastosuunnitelma, vaihe 2. 

Näiden mukaan Oulun seudulla liikenne kilpailutetaan vuonna 2013 ja uuden järjestämistavan mukainen liikenne käynnistyy heinäkuussa 2014. Nähtävämmin myös joukkoliikenteen taksat uudistuvat ja erilaisia vyöhykemalleja pohditaan. Tuossa toisessa linkissä on esitelty suunniteltua linjastoa.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Näiden mukaan Oulun seudulla liikenne kilpailutetaan vuonna 2013 ja uuden järjestämistavan mukainen liikenne käynnistyy heinäkuussa 2014. Nähtävämmin myös joukkoliikenteen taksat uudistuvat ja erilaisia vyöhykemalleja pohditaan. Tuossa toisessa linkissä on esitelty suunniteltua linjastoa.


Ilmeisesti nyt sitten tulee odottamani käyttöoikeussopimus. Mutta tehdäänkö tuo linjakohtaisesti ja jos niin mikä on sitten hyöty verrattuna ostoliikenteeseen, jossa tulot jäävät liikennöijälle?  Yksi liikennöijä koko hoidolle olisi selkein, mutta rajaisi taas mahdolliset yrityksen muutamaan. Pikkutoimijat voisivat korkeitaan olla käyttöoikeusliikennöijän alihankkijoina. Kilpailutuksessa halvimmalla miminitarjonnan tuottavan tarjous voittaa jos vanhat merkit pitävät paikkansa. Itse ennemminkin valitsisin sen joka tuottaa myös eniten lisätarjontaa pakollisen päälle halvimmalla. Odotellaan josko suomalainen kilpailuttamisosaaminen taipuisi jo tähän.

PS. Onkohan nyt ihan oikein määritelty palvelutaso raportissa? Kuusamontietä Jäälistä tulisi tuon mukaan 6 vuoroa(S1/S2) tunnissa 06-22.  Myöskin runkolinja/heilurilinja jako outo; R3 runkolinja 60minuutin välein! Ja yhtälailla heilureita ovat kai runkolinjatkin. Muutenkin näyttäisi edelleen olevan paljon linjoja puolen tunnin vuorovälillä (lukuunottamatta R1, R2, H2).

----------


## Pulustaja

> Myöskin runkolinja/heilurilinja jako outo; R3 runkolinja 60minuutin välein!


R3 kulkee Hiukkavaaraan, joka ei ole vielä todellakaan valmis alue vuonna 2014. Tuota vuoroa tultaneen myöhemmin kehittämään enemmän runkolinjamaiseksi, kunhan alue valmistuu. 

Lainaus sivulta 15:

"Hiukkavaaran runkolinja R3 kehittyy varsinaiseksi runkolinjaksi vasta myöhemmin, kun alueen maankäyttö ja asukasmäärä on laajentunut. Alkuvaiheessa Hiukkavaaran alueelle tarjotaan tunnin vuorovälillä liikennöivä linja. Runkolinjan R 3 päätepiste voi myöhemmin olla keskustan sijaan esimerkiksi Linnanmaalla."

----------


## SlaverioT

> R3 kulkee Hiukkavaaraan, joka ei ole vielä todellakaan valmis alue vuonna 2014. Tuota vuoroa tultaneen myöhemmin kehittämään enemmän runkolinjamaiseksi, kunhan alue valmistuu. 
> 
> Lainaus sivulta 15:
> 
> "Hiukkavaaran runkolinja R3 kehittyy varsinaiseksi runkolinjaksi vasta myöhemmin, kun alueen maankäyttö ja asukasmäärä on laajentunut. Alkuvaiheessa Hiukkavaaran alueelle tarjotaan tunnin vuorovälillä liikennöivä linja. Runkolinjan R 3 päätepiste voi myöhemmin olla keskustan sijaan esimerkiksi Linnanmaalla."


Alueen lisärakentaminen ei todellakaan ole valmis 2014, mutta jos linja brändätään heti alusta runkolinjaksi antaa se mielestäni väärän kuvan. Toki jos koko runkolinjakäsite on vain papereissa esiintyvä termi ilman eroa muihin linjoihin, niin sitten asia ymmärrettävä. Keväisestä raportista Lentoasema-Teknologiakylä linjan vuoroväliä on tihennetty 15 minuuttiin yllä linkatun tiedoston mukaan eli kyllä sekin kaikilta osin runkolinja. Tuo muuten on sellainen palvelutaso lentoasemalle jolle pitää nostaa hattua jos toteutuu. Voi tietenkin olla kirjoitusvirhe.  :Smile: 

Linkataan huhtikuinen raporttikin, jota viime viesteissä sivuttu:
http://www.ouka.fi/c/document_librar...groupId=173371

----------


## kaakkuri

Kuntaliitokset poistavat seudulla vuodenvaihteessa kuntarajoja mutta ainakaan joukkoliikenteeseen se ei tee vaikutusta. Ilmeisesti vanhat kuntarajat muuttuvat vyöhykerajoiksi eli ei uutta auringon alla.
Jostain syystä joukkoliikenne tulee aina viimeisenä.

http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/mi...aksoja/611588/

----------


## kaakkuri

Paikkakunnalla pohditaan nyt julkisuudessa asti matkalla valtuustokäsittelyyn.

Toisaalta voisi parantaakin kuten tässä kerrotaan
http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/ou...distuu/618862/ 

tai sitten voisi tehdä kuten aina eli höylätä sieltä missä eurot näkyy ja tuhlata siellä missä ne ei näy.

http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/bu...-malli/618904/

Kansan kärttyisä käsi jutustelee juttujen perässä omia mielipiteitään asiaan, osa tekee jo metroa raitiovaunujen kavereiksi kun osa ajaa pyörällä.

----------


## Eira

Pitäisiköhän viidenneksi suurimman kaupungin Oulun paikallisliikenne siirtää tästä "Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa" -pääketjusta omaksi "Oulun paikallisliikenne" -pääketjukseen ja yhdistää kaikki Oulu-aiheiset ketjut siihen.

----------


## Multsun poika

Joko Oulun valtuusto on päättänyt, valitseeko se "parannetun" vai "nykyisen" mallin välillä?

Uusi malli vaatisi jonkin verran panostusta kunnalta, onkohan siihen valmiutta?

Parannettu malli nostaisi matkustajamäärän Oulussa viiteen miljoonaan vuodessa. Mitätön määrä tuokin; hieman isommassa kunnassa Tampereella matkustajamäärä on 25 miljoonaa. Luit oikein : viisinkertainen.

Turku on asukasluvultaan pienempi kuin Oulu. Sen joukkoliikennematkat ovat luokkaa 20 miljoonaa vuodessa.

Luvut eivät mairittele Oulua. Mistä kertaluokkaa olevat erot johtuu?

----------


## kaakkuri

> Joko Oulun valtuusto on päättänyt, valitseeko se "parannetun" vai "nykyisen" mallin välillä?
> 
> Uusi malli vaatisi jonkin verran panostusta kunnalta, onkohan siihen valmiutta?
> 
> Parannettu malli nostaisi matkustajamäärän Oulussa viiteen miljoonaan vuodessa. Mitätön määrä tuokin; hieman isommassa kunnassa Tampereella matkustajamäärä on 25 miljoonaa. Luit oikein : viisinkertainen.
> 
> Turku on asukasluvultaan pienempi kuin Oulu. Sen joukkoliikennematkat ovat luokkaa 20 miljoonaa vuodessa.
> 
> Luvut eivät mairittele Oulua. Mistä kertaluokkaa olevat erot johtuu?


Ei ole vielä päättänyt, KH on käsitellyt asiaa ja pyytää lausuntoja hallintokunnilta.
Kaupunginhallituksen pöytäkirja löytynee tuosta;

http://asiakirjat.ouka.fi/ktwebbin/d....htm?+bid=1697

Jonkinlainen yhteenveto asiassa on kansankielisenä tässä;
http://www.ylkkari.fi/content/opiske...ukkoliikennett

Kertaluokkaerot johtuvat monesta syystä; keskeisin lienee kuitenkin kaavoituksen ero verrokkikuntiin siinä, että Oulussa on rakennettu vuosikymmeniä pientalovoittoisesti harvaan jolloin asukastiheydet asuinalueilla ovat pienempiä ja itsekannattavan joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen on ollut haastavampaa. Oulussa on oltu itsekannattavan joukkoliikenteen kannalla pitkään jolloin myös linjasto- ja aikataulusuunnittelu on jätetty liikenteenharjoittajalle. Itsekannattavuus on puolestaan johtanut siihen, että yhteiskunnan subventiot ovat pysyneet maltillisella tasolla mutta samaan aikaan linjaston sekä reitistön eroosio on ollut tosiasia jo pitkään. 
Itse asiassa nykytilanne on melkoisen hyvä satsauksiin nähden mutta silti niin huono että matkustaja-alamäki on myös tosiasia ollut pitkään.

Edit: Sen verran vielä korjausta edelliseen, että Oulun asukaslukua ei ole oikein verrata Tampereeseen ja Turkuun. Ne kun ovat kuitenkin kaupunkimaisen asumisen asumislukuja kun Oulun kohdalla asukasluku tulee kuntaliitosten myötä kaupunkiin liittyneistä maaseutukunnista. Siksi Oulun "kaupungin" asukasluku on kuitenkin kymmeniä tuhansia pienempi kuin Tampereen tai Turun vaikka tilasto toista sanookin. Vastaavia lukuja asukasluvusta saatanee vertaamalla Tampereen ja Turun seutukuntia jolloin Oulun lukuun tulisi vastaavasti ottaa huomioon Kempele ja Tyrnävä.
End Edit.

En tosin ole numeerista tilastotietoa asiaan katsonut enkä etsinyt mutta nyrkkituntumalla noin. Paremmin tietävät täydentänevät.

----------


## sub

> En tosin ole numeerista tilastotietoa asiaan katsonut enkä etsinyt mutta nyrkkituntumalla noin. Paremmin tietävät täydentänevät.


Asukasluvut eivät tosiaan kerro ihan koko totuutta, etenkään viimeaikaisten kuntaliitosten jälkeen. Joukkoliikenteen kannalta ajateltuna Tampere ja Turku ovat kertaluokkaa isompia kaupunkeja kuin Oulu.

----------


## Piirka

Kaleva: Oulun joukkoliikennejaosto päätti eilen torstaina valita Oulun sisäiseen liikenteeseen parannetun mallin, jossa liikenteen taso kohoaa neljäsosalla. Kustannuspuolella valittu malli kustantaa vuodessa 3 miljonaa  enemmän kuin hylätyksi tullut karsittu malli. Karsitussa mallissa liikennettä oltaisiin vähennetty vajaan kymmenyksen.




> Asukasluvut eivät tosiaan kerro ihan koko totuutta


Ennen Oulun kuntaliitosrumbaa oli asukasluku Oulussa 133.541 (31.12.2008) ja Turussa 175.645. Väestötiheydet olivat silloin 361,5 vs. 715 as/km². Neliökilometriä kohden Turussa oli vuoden 2008 lopussa melkein kaksi kertaa enemmän asukkaita per maakm² kuin Oulussa. Nyky-Oulun väestötiheys on tällä hetkellä 63 as/km²

Jos nyky-Oulussa olisi 715 as./km², olisi Oulun asukasluku 2,2 miljoonaa. Silloin ei Koskilinjojen rahkeet riittäisi vaan erityisolosuhteet vaatisivat metroa Kaakkurista Pateniemeen.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kuukanko

Oulun toimivalta-alueen joukkoliikenteen kilpailuttaminen 1.7.2014 alkavalle sopimuskaudelle on käynnistynyt. Tarjouspyyntö

Kilpailu jakaantuu kymmeneen kohteeseen:
*Kaupunkiliikenteen runkolinjat ja Kaukovainio*: sopimuskausi 30.5.2020 asti, 24 kaupunkibussia*Heikkilänkangas, Iinatti, Maikkula, Herukka*: sopimuskausi 1.6.2019 asti, 10 kaupunkibussia*Lentoasema, Talvikangas, Hiukkavaara, Koskela, Jääli*: sopimuskausi 30.5.2020 asti, 16 kaupunkibussia*Saarela - Puolivälinkangas*: sopimuskausi 1.6.2019 asti, 5 kaupunkibussia*Nallikari - Mäntylä*: sopimuskausi 1.6.2019 asti, 2 kaupunkibussia*Haukipudas - Kiiminki - Ylikiiminki*: sopimuskausi 3.6.2017 asti ja optiokausi 1.6.2019 asti, 4 kaupunkibussia ja 4 seutubussia*Haukiputaan ja Iin suunta*: sopimuskausi 30.5.2020 asti, 9 kaupunkibussia ja 8 seutubussia*Muhoksen suunta*: sopimuskausi 3.6.2017 asti ja optiokausi 1.6.2019 asti, 4 seutubussia*Oulu - Ylikiiminki*: sopimuskausi 3.6.2017 asti ja optiokausi 1.6.2019 asti, 2 kaupunkibussia ja 2 seutubussia*Eteläinen suunta*: sopimuskausi 3.6.2017 asti ja optiokausi 1.6.2019 asti, 6 kaupunkibussia ja 7 seutubussia
Kilpailu käydään perinteisenä bruttokustannuskilpailuna ja ratkaistaan halvimman hinnan perusteella.

Kaupunkibussit ovat matalalattiaisia, joissa on vähintään 34 istumapaikkaa (joista korkeintaan 4 on klaffipenkkejä) ja päästöt vähintään Euro3-tasoa. Seutubusseissa on vähintään 40 istumapaikkaa ja pehmustetut penkit. Kussakin kohteessa kaupunkibussien linjakilometreillä painotettu keski-ikä saa olla korkeintaan 8 vuotta ja maksimi-ikä 15 vuotta, seutubussien keski-ikä korkeintaan 9 vuotta ja maksimi-ikä 16 vuotta.

Bussit teipataan tilaajaväritykseen. Peruslinjoilla tilaajaväritys teipataan yksivärisen bussin päälle tulevilla pinkeillä, harmailla tai valkoisilla pallokuvioilla (riippuen bussin pohjaväristä). Uusien bussien pohjavärin on oltava tumma harmaa. Lentoasemalinjoille tulee lentokoneteemainen teippaus ja runkolinjoille kokonaan pinkki keula.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Bussit teipataan tilaajaväritykseen. Peruslinjoilla tilaajaväritys teipataan yksivärisen bussin päälle tulevilla *pinkeillä, harmailla tai valkoisilla pallokuvioilla* (riippuen bussin pohjaväristä). Uusien bussien *pohjavärin on oltava tumma harmaa*. Lentoasemalinjoille tulee lentokoneteemainen teippaus ja runkolinjoille kokonaan *pinkki keula*.


Tuohan on jo syyntakeetonta. Miten mikään valtuuskunta voi valita bussien tilaajaväritykseksi, kaupunkikuvan valtavaksi osaksi, noin hullunkurisen kuvion? Pinkeillä palloilla koristeltu harmaa bussi *ei voi* näyttää hyvältä, eikä myöskään kerro mitään Oulun historiasta. Oletin ja toivoin värityksen kunnioittavan Koskilinjojen tai Velj. Pohjolan kuosia.

---
Selailtuani edellisessä viestissä esiteltyjä liitteitä, huomasin luonnoskuvan tulevasta tilaajaväristä. Pysyn kannassani. Järkyttävää. Merkillepantavaa on myös se, että on valitettavasti lähdetty Helsinki-Turku-linjalle ja laitettu pinkki ja harmaa kulkemaan pystysuunnassa. Kääk.

----------


## 339-DF

Voi herrajumala minkänäköisiä. Erottuu tosi hyvin pohjoisen pimeydessä tuollainen tummanharmaa bussi.

Tarkoittaako bruttokilpailu sitä, että periaate on sama kuin HSL-alueella: kaupunki määrää reitit ja aikataulut sekä pitää lipputulot, liikennöitsijä vain ajaa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tarkoittaako bruttokilpailu sitä, että periaate on sama kuin HSL-alueella: kaupunki määrää reitit ja aikataulut sekä pitää lipputulot, liikennöitsijä vain ajaa?


Kyllä tarkoittaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä tarkoittaa.


Mitä tuo mahtaa merkitä Oulun joukkoliikenteen palvelutason suhteen? Tuleeko siihen suuria muutoksia kilpailutetun liikenteen alkaessa?

Nyt siellä on sellainen pikkuruinen aikataulukirjanen, joka on täynnä erilaisia melko sekavia yhdistelmäaikatauluja. Keskustasta yliopistolle on aika tiheät yhteydet lukuisilla eri busseilla. Kärkilinja on Oulunsalon (lentoaseman), keskustan ja Linnanmaan väliä ajava, 20 min vuorovälillä kulkeva bussi. Muut sitten harvemmin ja jotkut vain muutaman kerran päivässä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mitä tuo mahtaa merkitä Oulun joukkoliikenteen palvelutason suhteen? Tuleeko siihen suuria muutoksia kilpailutetun liikenteen alkaessa?


Oulun joukkoliikenteen tulevasta palvelutasosta on puhuttu jo aiemmin tässä ketjussa:




> Kaleva: Oulun joukkoliikennejaosto päätti eilen torstaina valita Oulun sisäiseen liikenteeseen parannetun mallin, jossa liikenteen taso kohoaa neljäsosalla. Kustannuspuolella valittu malli kustantaa vuodessa 3 miljonaa  enemmän kuin hylätyksi tullut karsittu malli. Karsitussa mallissa liikennettä oltaisiin vähennetty vajaan kymmenyksen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Oulun joukkoliikenteen tulevasta palvelutasosta on puhuttu jo aiemmin tässä ketjussa:


Kiitoksia! Tuohan vaikuttaa hyvältä. Oudon heikko joukkoliikenne siellä onkin ollut, kun miettii asukaslukua. Ovat pohjoisista olosuhteista huolimatta tottuneita pyöräilijöitä toki, ja tasamaalla on mukava polkea.

----------


## bussifriikki

Selailin noita kalustovaatimuksia (liite 2, s.3) ja panin merkille että busseissa vaaditaan vähintään kolme lastenvaunupaikkaa, joista yksi pyörätuolivarauksella. Miten mahtavat Koskilinjojen Kabusit pärjätä? TC-4A4:ssähän on aika hikisesti tilaa keskisillalla ja ramppikin puuttuu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Selailin noita kalustovaatimuksia (liite 2, s.3) ja panin merkille että busseissa vaaditaan vähintään kolme lastenvaunupaikkaa, joista yksi pyörätuolivarauksella.


Tuo vaatimus koskee siis uusia busseja. Käytetyissä riittää kaksi lastenvaunupaikkaa eikä pyörätuolivarustusta tarvita.

----------


## antti

Aika kevyet kalustovaateet sanoisin.  Ei puhuta mitään tarvitaanko edes yhtä uutta bussia, riittää kun tuo Puolasta ison partin muutaman vuoden ikäisiä Autosaneja arvoltaan ehkä 40000  / kpl. Paikkaluku 34ip täyttyy helposti. Samoin seutubussin 40 ip täyttyy helposti jo alle 11 m bussilla, esimerkiksi halvalla Sor-merkkisellä. Luulisi Oulussakin olevan telibussin tarvetta esimerkiksi Linnanmaan (yliopisto) suunnalla, mutta sellaisista ei saa lainkaan lisäpisteitä. Ja seutubussin vaatimus pehmustetuista istuimesta, riittääkö, kun peltipenkkiin liimataan vähän huopaa.

----------


## kuukanko

Kalustoa ei tosiaan rajoita oikeastaan kuin keski- ja maksimi-ikävaatimukset ja keski-ikävaatimuskin on aika löysä. Kokovaatimuksen puolesta kaupunkibusseina ei tarvitsisi olla täyskokoisia busseja ollenkaan, vaan Korsisaari 61:n tai Savonlinja 994:n kaltaiset midit riittäisivät. Pieneksi on matkustajamäärät menneet, jos nuo oikeasti riittävät koululaisten kulkuaikoinakin.

Jos Koiviston Auto -yhtymä voittaa liikennettä, voi se hoitaa sitä hyvin suurelta osin samalla kalustolla kuin nykyäänkin - ja tarvittaessa tuoda Kabuseja sellaisista kaupungeista, joihin ehkä kannattaakin hankkia uutta kalustoa, jos niissä voittaa. Jos taas liikennettä voittaa joku kansainvälinen yritys, tullee Oulusta kaupunki, johon dumpataan muualla yhden sopimuskauden ajanutta keski-ikäistä kalustoa.

----------


## antti

Jos pikkuisen karrikoidaan, niin tilataan Venäjältä iso nippu tällaisia autoja sen verran pidempinä, että mahtuu 40 istujaa ja etuoven voi rakentaa apumiehen oven tilalle ja ottaa väliseinän pois, niin kuljettajarahastus onnistuu ja auton perään voi rakentaa toisen oven. Sitten viedään yksi bussi tyyppikatsastettavaksi Romaniaan ( = EU-maa ), onnistunee sopivalla voitelurahalla ja  tämän vuoden aikana kaikki autot rekisteriin Suomessa, niin selviää euro3-moottorilla. Eli tässä seutubussi pienillä pääomakuluilla. http://irr.ru/cars/commercial/buses/...218270488.html

----------


## Miska

Oulussa huomionarvoista on myös se, että peruskorjattu auto lasketaan 8-vuotiaaksi. Erityisesti pisimpiin, lähes 6-vuotisiin sopimuksiin vois siten olla kannattavaa tarjota uuden/uudehkon kaluston lisäksi vanhaa peruskorjattua kalustoa, jolla saa ajaa koko sopimuskauden ajan. Suomessa tulee heinäkuussa 2014 markkinoille paljon vuosituhannen vaihteen Euro 2 -päästötason kalustoa, jolle ei oikein ole kysyntää. Viranomaisten hankkimassa liikenteessä vähimmäisvaatimuksena näyttää lähes poikkeuksetta olevan Euro 3 -päästötaso ja maksimi-ikä 15 tai 16 vuotta. Esimerkiksi Koiviston Auto -yhtymällä on runsaasti tuollaista epäkelpoa kalustoa. Kysymys oikeastaan kuuluukin, mikä on vuosituhannen vaihteen Euro 2:n peruskojauksen (sis. päästötason päivitys vähintään euro 3:ksi) kustannus suhteessa noin 8-vuotiaan käytetyn auton hankintahintaan. KA:n tapauksessa voi hyvinkin olla edullisempaa peruskorjata jo olemassaolevaa kalustoa, jonka jälleenmyyntiarvo on heikko. Esimerkiksi Koskilinjojen VegaL:t voisivat olla tällaisia autoja. Konkurssiin menneen Westendin Linjan 05-mallinen Scania Ikarus näyttää olevan realisoitavana hintaan 46 000 euroa (hintan ilman alv:tä), mistä voinee hieman arvioida 8-vuotiaiden kaupunkibussien hintatasoa.

----------


## kaakkuri

Liekö ihan oikea ketju, mutta tätä samaa Smith-Polvinen tautiahan täälläkin podetaan ja nyt lääkitään;
http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/ou...mallia/644065/

----------


## KriZuu

Tuloksia saadaan varmaankin pian lukea, mutta sen verran on jo uutisoitu (23.10.), että Onnibus on jättänyt kilpailuun yhteistarjouksen Onnikka Oy:n kanssa. Kilpailussa on mukana myös ainakin Koskilinjat.

Uutinen (YLE)

----------


## JT

Oulun kilpailukierroksen tulos ratkaistaan ensi keskiviikon (20.11.) joukkoliikennejaoston kokouksessa: http://asiakirjat.ouka.fi/ktwebbin/d....htm?+bid=3783

----------


## killerpop

> Oulun kilpailukierroksen tulos ratkaistaan ensi keskiviikon (20.11.) joukkoliikennejaoston kokouksessa: http://asiakirjat.ouka.fi/ktwebbin/d....htm?+bid=3783


Sellainen kutina, että tulokset tulevat kuiteskin vasta 18.12., vaikka tuollainen esityslistalla onkin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Sellainen kutina, että tulokset tulevat kuiteskin vasta 18.12., vaikka tuollainen esityslistalla onkin.


Näin näyttää käyneen, ainakaan 20.11. kokouksen pöytäkirjassa ei ole mainintaa tuloksista.

----------


## Lasse

> Näin näyttää käyneen, ainakaan 20.11. kokouksen pöytäkirjassa ei ole mainintaa tuloksista.


Eräällä toisella alan foorumilla on ollut jo aikaa tieto että ratkaisu saataisiin 5.12.

----------


## sam

> *Oulun joukkoliikenne matalammalle tasolle*
> 
> Valtuusto leikkasi joukkoliikenteen määrärahoja asiantuntijaelimen Oulun joukkoliikennejaoston alkuperin esittämästä tasosta noin miljoonalla eurolla. Oulun kaupunki ottaa vastuun joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä heinäkuun alusta 2014. Valtuusto varasi ensi vuodelle joukkoliikennepalvelujen ostoon 15,5 miljoonaa euroa, kun lähtöesitys oli 16,8 miljoonaa euroa. Valtuustolla oli realismia, kun se laski lipputulojen tuottotavoitetta samalla 8,4 miljoonasta eurosta 7,5 miljoonaan euroon. Joukkoliikennemenojen leikkaus paransi kaupungin toimintakatetta 362 000 eurolla. Vuosien 2015 ja 2016 osalta joukkoliikenteen määrärahoja leikattiin toimintamenojen ja tehtävien ostojen kohdalla ensin miljoonalla eurolla ja vuonna 2016 1,5 miljoonalla eurolla. Päätös joukkoliikenteen palvelutasosta vaati äänestyksen. Se syntyi äänin 4027.
> 
> Lue lisää huomisen Kalevasta.


Lähde: http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/ou...asolle/649802/

Mitäs tämä tarkoittaa tarjousten kannalta? Uutta kierrosta?

----------


## Lasse

Oulun tulokset ovat kuulemma nämä:

Kohteet:
1. Koskilinjat
2. Koskilinjat
3. Koskilinjat
4. Oubus
5. otp
6. Koskilinjat
7. Koskilinjat
8. otp
9. Suorsa
10. Koskilinjat

----------


## iBus

> Oulun tulokset ovat kuulemma nämä:
> 
> Kohteet:
> 1. Koskilinjat
> 2. Koskilinjat
> 3. Koskilinjat
> 4. Oubus
> 5. otp
> 6. Koskilinjat
> ...


Koskilinjat menestyi siis aika hyvin, sillä noiden muiden liikennöitsijöiden palikat ovat kovin suppeita liikennöinnin suhteen.

----------


## killerpop

> Koskilinjat menestyi siis aika hyvin, sillä noiden muiden liikennöitsijöiden palikat ovat kovin suppeita liikennöinnin suhteen.


Suurin häviäjä taisikin olla oikeastaan V. Alamäki, joka menetti nykyisensä vaikka tarjosi. Toisaalta eipä vahvasti mennyt Pohjolan Matkalla eikä Kylmäselläkään, joista jälkimmäinen ilmeisesti jätti tarjoamatta.

----------


## J_J

> Oulun tulokset ovat kuulemma nämä:
> 
> Kohteet:
> 1. Koskilinjat
> 2. Koskilinjat
> 3. Koskilinjat
> 4. Oubus
> 5. otp
> 6. Koskilinjat
> ...


Lieneekö tietokanavassasi virhe, vai missä tästä listasta ovat sellaiset "maan osaavimmat alan tekijät" kuten Onnibus, tai Oulun Onnikka?

----------


## Lasse

> Lieneekö tietokanavassasi virhe, vai missä tästä listasta ovat sellaiset "maan osaavimmat alan tekijät" kuten Onnibus, tai Oulun Onnikka?


Halpabussiyhtiöt ovat köyhille kunnille liian kalliita, joten joudutaan tyytymään heikompiin suorittajiin.

----------


## LHB

Halpabusseja edustaa Oulun Työväen Palloilijat  :Smile: 
Pieni pettymys, kun voittivat vain kaksi kohdetta  :Wink:

----------


## Lasse

> Halpabusseja edustaa Oulun Työväen Palloilijat 
> Pieni pettymys, kun voittivat vain kaksi kohdetta


Ja kaikki bongaajat HUOM! Niitä EI saa kuvata! Se on poliisiasia jos näin tekee.  :Wink:

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Ja kaikki bongaajat HUOM! Niitä EI saa kuvata! Se on poliisiasia jos näin tekee.


Olisko mitään et liikenteen aloituspäivänä miitti Oulussa ja miitin pääpaino OTP:n kuvaamisessa  :Wink:

----------


## J_J

> Ja kaikki bongaajat HUOM! Niitä EI saa kuvata! Se on poliisiasia jos näin tekee.


Olisihan se perin ikävää, jos bongari sattuisi nappaamaan valokuvan vaikkapa täyttä sairaseläkettä nauttivasta "kuljettajasta", jolle palkka tahi muu vastike työstä maksetaan ei-niin-vakiintuneen tavan mukaisesti...

Tämä tosin vain ja ainoastaan oman mielikuvitukseni mahdollistama, kuvitteellinen skenaario  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

> Olisko mitään et liikenteen aloituspäivänä miitti Oulussa ja miitin pääpaino OTP:n kuvaamisessa


Kannatan täysin. Tarviikin katsoa, että ko ajankohtana on vapaapäivä, jotta moinen onnistuu  :Very Happy:  Kuvat voitaneen toimittaa OSOon, joka toivottavasti vihdoin tajuaa ottaa OTP:n listoillensa. Muistelisin ylläpitäjän valitelleenkin, ettei ole kuvia riittävästi OTP:n autoista. No, kohta on  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailun tarjoajat ja vertailuhinnat:

Kohde 1:
1. Koskilinjat, 6800390 
2. Yhteenliittymä Onnibus ja Oulun Onnikka, 7468333 

Kohde 2:
1. Koskilinjat, 2376081 
2. Yhteenliittymä Onnibus ja Oulun Onnikka, 2696227 

Kohde 3:
1. Koskilinjat, 4129204 
2. Yhteenliittymä Onnibus ja Oulun Onnikka, 4661084 

Yhdistelmätarjous kohteista 1+3:
1. Koskilinjat, 10508273 
2. Yksittäistarjousten halvimmat, 10929594 

Kohde 4:
1. Oubus, 1243439 
2. Oulun Taksipalvelut, 1280475 
3. Koskilinjat, 1284740 
4. Yhteenliittymä Onnibus ja Oulun Onnikka, 1314558 

Kohde 5:
1. Oulun Taksipalvelut, 479847 
2. Oubus, 523948 
3. Koskilinjat, 564513 
4. Revon turistiliikenne, 611962 
5. Yhteenliittymä Onnibus ja Oulun Onnikka, 613700 
6. Pohjolan Matka/Pohjolan Turistiauto, 949314 

Kohde 6:
1. Koskilinjat, 1686023 
2. Yhteenliittymä Onnibus ja Oulun Onnikka, 1873325 

Kohde 7:
1. Koskilinjat, 4006048 

Kohde 8:
1. Oulun Taksipalvelut, 1013039 
2. Revon turistiliikenne, 1031625 
3. Koskilinjat, 1113522 
4. Yhteenliittymä Onnibus ja Oulun Onnikka, 1225264 
6. Pohjolan Matka/Pohjolan Turistiauto, 1417164 

Kohde 9:
1. Suorsan liikenne, 412911 
2. Koskilinjat, 526947 
3. Oulun Taksipalvelut, 527078 
4. Revon turistiliikenne, 639801 
5. Pohjolan Matka/Pohjolan Turistiauto, 741244 
6. Yhteenliittymä Onnibus ja Oulun Onnikka, 824992 

Kohde 10:
1. Koskilinjat, 3483545 

----------


## 339-DF

Eli kukaan suuri kansainvälinen toimija ei ole viitsinyt tarjota näistä pikkupaketeista mitään. En ihmettele.

----------


## aki

> Eli kukaan suuri kansainvälinen toimija ei ole viitsinyt tarjota näistä pikkupaketeista mitään. En ihmettele.


Olisihan kohteiden 1-3 yhdistelmätarjouksella saanut jo 50 auton liikenteen. Olisi sen jo luullut houkuttelevan Nobinaa tai Oveliaa. Onko muuten niin että kohteista on pakko jättää yksittäistarjoukset eikä pelkkää yhdistelmätarjousta voi jättää? Jos on pakko jättää yksittäistarjous, niin se kyllä karkottaa suuret kansainväliset firmat pois jos vaarana on että käteen jää pelkkä 10 tai 16 auton yksittäiskohde.

Kohteiden 5 ja 9 huikeat hintaerot halvimman ja kalliimman tarjouksen välillä hämmästyttävät. Miten hintaero voi olla jopa lähes 50%? Ilmeisesti jossain firmassa ei osata käyttää laskukonetta tai sitten kallein tarjoaja on kokeillut tietoisesti kepillä jäätä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisihan kohteiden 1-3 yhdistelmätarjouksella saanut jo 50 auton liikenteen.


Yhdistelmätarjousmahdollisuus oli kohteista 1 ja 3, ei 1 - 3. Kohteiden 1 ja 3 yhdistelmän koko on 40 autoa.




> Onko muuten niin että kohteista on pakko jättää yksittäistarjoukset eikä pelkkää yhdistelmätarjousta voi jättää?


Sai jättää pelkän yhdistelmätarjouksenkin. Oulussa ainakin näyttää siltä, että kustannustehokkaimpia olivat pienet kohteet, joihin paikallisetkin yrittäjät pystyivät tarjoamaan. Heillä kiinnostusta olisi tarjousten perusteella ollut enemmänkin, esim. Revon turistiliikenne jäi kokonaan ilman liikennettä.

Nobinan toimitusjohtajahan on ainakin lehtijutuissa kertonut, että he jättäytyivät pois keskisuurten kaupunkien kilpailutuksista sopimusehtojen vuoksi. Veolian haluttomuuden osallistua taas ymmärtää ainakin helposti sitä taustaa vasten, että koko firman toiminnot Suomessa pitäisi saada myytyä tämän vuoden loppuun mennessä. Niin kauan kun tietoa toimintojen kaupaksi saamisesta ei ole, uusi omistaja tuskin antaa lupaa toiminnan laajentamiseen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nobinan toimitusjohtajahan on ainakin lehtijutuissa kertonut, että he jättäytyivät pois keskisuurten kaupunkien kilpailutuksista sopimusehtojen vuoksi.


Mitä sellaisia sopimusehtoja siellä on, jotka ovat heistä ikäviä tai hankalia? Mä olen luullut, että ns. keskisuurten (lue: pikkukaupunkien) ehdot ovat paljon väljemmät kuin Hki/Tku/Tre. Mikä vaan vanha kalustokin kelpaa, ainakin sellainen, jota vanhalla hovihankkijalla sattuu olemaan.  :Wink:  No, tämä ei oikeastaan ole kritiikkiä. Ymmärrän sen oikein hyvin. Jokaisessa kaupungissa joudutaan nyt yhtäkkiä satsaamaan suhteellisen isoja rahoja bussiliikenteeseen, joten onhan se järkevää yrittää säästää sitten edes jostain.




> Veolian haluttomuuden osallistua taas ymmärtää ainakin helposti sitä taustaa vasten, että koko firman toiminnot Suomessa pitäisi saada myytyä tämän vuoden loppuun mennessä. Niin kauan kun tietoa toimintojen kaupaksi saamisesta ei ole, uusi omistaja tuskin antaa lupaa toiminnan laajentamiseen.


No juu tuskin kiinnostaa laajentua uusille paikkakunnille, jos vanhoistakin pitäisi päästä eroon. Ai Veolia on myynnissä? Mitähän ne ovat ajatelleet myydä? Palaneita, katsastamattomia busseja, sileitä renkaita ja niihin kyllästyneitä kuljettajia? Heh. Tämä myynti ilmeisesti koskee vain Suomen-toimintoja, vai?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä sellaisia sopimusehtoja siellä on, jotka ovat heistä ikäviä tai hankalia?


Ainakin liikenteen suuri vähennysoikeus (Oulussa joissakin kohteissa jopa 35%) ja rahastuslaitteiden hankinta liikennöitsijän piikkiin lyhyeksi siirtymäkaudeksi. Vähennysoikeusriski realisoituukin Oulussa nyt heti, kun valtuusto päätti leikata joukkoliikennebudjettia rankalla kädellä. Monien uusien kohteiden liikenne voi heti aluksi olla aivan erilaista kuin minkä mukaan liikennöitsijä on tarjonnut.



> Tämä myynti ilmeisesti koskee vain Suomen-toimintoja, vai?


Täällä on keskustelu asiasta.

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitos tiedoista. Tuo vähennysoikeus on liikennöitsijälle täysin kohtuuton sopimusehto  eipä ihme, etteivät isot toimijat lähde tuollaisiin.

Toisaalta kohtuutonta sekin on, että kun HSL säästää, niin säästöjä haetaan raitioliikenteestä sen vuoksi että bussisopimukset kieltävät ne. HSL-alueen bussien liikkumavara taitaa olla 10 %, jos muistan oikein.

Voisikohan tätä kiertää siten, että sopimukseen kirjattaisiin toisaalta nykyisenkaltainen liikkumavara ja toisaalta sitten kohta, jossa annetaan suoraan hinta liikkumavaran ylitykselle. Hinta perustuisi liikennöitsijään tuotto-odotukseen eli tilaaja maksaisi ne voitot, jotka liikennöitsijältä jäisi saamatta. Tilaaja säästäisi varsinaiset kulut, joita ei tulisi liikennöitsijällekään.

Nytkin tehdään tapauskohtaisesti enemmän vähennyksiä kuin sopimus sallii, mutta ne vaativat aina erilliset neuvottelut, joissa liikennöitsijä lie turhan hyvässä asemassa.

----------


## kaakkuri

Hiukan vain otsikkoa sivuten, mutta paikallisia uutisia silti;

Kaleva-lehti uutisoi alan aiheista kuinka lastenvaunullisten matkustajien maksuton kuljettaminen on esitetty lopettaa. Lautakunta miettii asiaa kunnes 15.1.2014 palaa asiaan.
http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/es...vutaan/651527/

----------


## kuukanko

Oulun kilpailutuloksesta on valitettu markkinaoikeuteen. Lainaus markkinaoikeuden sivuilta:
_VIREILLE: 19.12.2013
HANKINTAYKSIKKÖ: Oulun kaupunki
HANKINTAPÄÄTÖS: Oulun kaupungin joukkoliikennejaoston päätös 5.12.2013 § 36, Oulun toimivalta-alueen joukkoliikenteen hankinta 2/2013.
_

----------


## J_J

> Oulun kilpailutuloksesta on valitettu markkinaoikeuteen. Lainaus markkinaoikeuden sivuilta:
> _VIREILLE: 19.12.2013
> HANKINTAYKSIKKÖ: Oulun kaupunki
> HANKINTAPÄÄTÖS: Oulun kaupungin joukkoliikennejaoston päätös 5.12.2013 § 36, Oulun toimivalta-alueen joukkoliikenteen hankinta 2/2013.
> _


Toivokaamma, nottei valittaja ole Onnibus... Mötön Pekkahan on usein ilmoittanut, että "me emme tule valittamaan mistään"  :Wink:

----------


## Allison

> Toivokaamma, nottei valittaja ole Onnibus... Mötön Pekkahan on usein ilmoittanut, että "me emme tule valittamaan mistään"


Voin vakuuttaa että olemme jättäneet valittamisen sukuparonien yksinoikeudeksi.

----------


## tkp

> Voin vakuuttaa että olemme jättäneet valittamisen sukuparonien yksinoikeudeksi.


Siitä päätellen miten Onnibussin TJ valittaa julkisuudessa että miten heitä kiusataan ja kohdellaan väärin tuota on vaikea uskoa.

----------


## Lasse

> Siitä päätellen miten Onnibussin TJ valittaa julkisuudessa että miten heitä kiusataan ja kohdellaan väärin tuota on vaikea uskoa.


Hehän nyt ovat väittäneet niin paljon muutakin, joka myöhemmin on osoittaunut tosiaan vain väitteiksi.

----------


## kuukanko

Kalevan mukaan valittaja on V. Alamäki, jonka tarjoukset hylättiin tarjouspyynnön vastaisina.

----------


## KriZuu

Minkälaista kalustoa voittajat tarjosivat kohteisiin?

----------


## kuukanko

> Minkälaista kalustoa voittajat tarjosivat kohteisiin?


Oulun kilpailu oli puhdas hintakilpailu, joten siinä ei tarvinnut tarjota kalustoa.

----------


## Lasse

> Minkälaista kalustoa voittajat tarjosivat kohteisiin?


Koska muualta vapautuu paljon Kabusseja, veikkaisin niiden päätyvän Ouluun.

----------


## Zambo

> Koska muualta vapautuu paljon Kabusseja, veikkaisin niiden päätyvän Ouluun.


Tuossa on mahdollisuus matalan euro 6 Kabusin tuotantoon. Alussa uutta vain sen verran, että ikävaatimus täytyy ja sitten tuotanto käyntiin Kabusien osalta (toki edellyttänee, että joitain piirroksia on jo olemassa tai ei vaadi isoa fiksausta edelliseen malliin). Uutta kalustoa sitten sitä mukaa kun linjalta tulee ja tarvetta uusimiseen on. 

Tosin, jos Kabus on pitkän päälle oikeasti halpa, niin miksi sitä ei ole osattu paremmin hyödyntää kilpailutuksissa? Ehkä sittenkin on halvempaa siirtyä muiden valmistamiin kaupunkibusseihin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tosin, jos Kabus on pitkän päälle oikeasti halpa, niin miksi sitä ei ole osattu paremmin hyödyntää kilpailutuksissa? Ehkä sittenkin on halvempaa siirtyä muiden valmistamiin kaupunkibusseihin.


Kabusin väitetty halpuus on pohjautunut osittain myös pitkään käyttöikään (20 - 30 vuotta). Kilpailutetun liikenteen ikävaatimukset voivat syödä tuon edun kokonaan pois.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kalevan mukaan valittaja on V. Alamäki, jonka tarjoukset hylättiin tarjouspyynnön vastaisina.


Ja V. Alamäki on tehnyt myös hankintaoikaisuvaatimuksen, johon annetaan vastine ensi viikolla joukkoliikennejaostossa. Esityslistan mukaan Alamäen tarjouksen hylkäämisen perusteena on ollut, että Alamäki on sitonut kaikki tarjoamansa kilpailutuskohteet tarjouspyynnön vastaisesti toisiinsa. Esityslistassa on lainaus Alamäen tarjouksesta, josta selviää, että vaikka Alamäki on tarjonnut kolmea kohdetta, he olisivat olleet valmiita liikennöimään vain yhtä niistä.

----------

